

Ask HN: what is the Lisp dialect that you recommend? - gsivil

I have just ordered "ANSI common LISP", and I was wondering what should be the best LISP dialect for an amateur?
======
icey
SBCL or CLISP should work well for you - what operating system do you use?

(Also, <http://landoflisp.com/> might be a good way to get started with the
language if you're still learning it. It's a far more enjoyable read as well.)

~~~
gsivil
Thanks. I am on Ubuntu 10.10.

I am mostly interested to have fun, to see for my self if indeed LISP can
change the way somebody thinks about programming languages, and eventually to
see if I could use it for light numerical analysis and data visualization for
research.

~~~
icey
They're both available via apt on Ubuntu, which is nice. A few years ago, most
people seemed to lean towards SBCL, but I'm not sure if there's much
difference between the two these days.

